# Pug People!!!!



## Silver_wlf (May 24, 2012)

Hey Everyone!!! 

Who out there has a pug? Any tips or tricks? We're adopting a retired show dog this weekend and being a newbie with pugs I'm trying to find out everything I can!!!! My BF grew up with them - but he's not quite the dog person I am. Hahahahahahaha!!!!

I've read every book I can find at the library and I'm googling everything - but anything that really stands out?? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Hmmm...They are....special!!LOL
We have a Pug/x(5/8-ish Pug) we adore him....but he is....special!HAHA

My husband LOVES "no-nosers" as we call them..LOL We will probably always have one(either a Puggie or Frenchie) they are special. 
They TOTALLY Know how to own their people....and how to make you think you are the most horrid person ever when only making them be healthy and be able to live a happy life!LOL

What, if any, specific questions do you have??


----------



## Silver_wlf (May 24, 2012)

Hahahahahaha!! That's hilarious!!! 

No specific questions - just wondering about them. From what I've read activity levels seem to vary from dog to dog. They're generally pretty easygoing dogs? I'm not anticipating any concerns (my dobie is also really good about dogs in and out of the house - we dog sit a lot) but anything in particular about introducing them? Do dogs find them strange because of all the "noise"? Hahahahahaha!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ours is a rescue. i used to look ten years younger than i do now.

he, of course, looks fantastic.

almost three years later, he is my heart dog, although he came with a set of issues both behavioural and physical that took a while to fix.

we feed raw, his health is fantastic and now he's a wonderfully loving dog.....

how old is the pug you're getting?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Silver_wlf said:


> Hahahahahaha!! That's hilarious!!!
> 
> No specific questions - just wondering about them. From what I've read activity levels seem to vary from dog to dog. They're generally pretty easygoing dogs? I'm not anticipating any concerns (my dobie is also really good about dogs in and out of the house - we dog sit a lot) but anything in particular about introducing them? Do dogs find them strange because of all the "noise"? Hahahahahaha!!


Brody(he has other breeds in him) is pretty much a "mile-a-minute" or a "I dont want to EVER get out of bed" kind of dog....never know what is going on!LOL
He is always confused....but that is one of the biggest reasons we adore him!!HAHA
You DO have to be very careful with them in the heat(because of breathing problems, and the inability to cool off quickly), and sadly Brody doesnt like water so it isnt easy to cool him off!
They tend to have pretty sensitive skin, be easily allergic to things(like grains, cooked proteins, etc) and need a good, wholesome, carnivore diet.
We also feed him raw..he does AMAZING on it!:wink:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I only have experience with two pugs, a black one and a fawn one. My friends dogs. But, going by those two and I don't know if this is true with all pugs or not, they do need exercise. Quite a bit of exercise, or else they are a royal pain in the arse. Stuff I've read has more or less said they don't need much exercise at all, but maybe it is like you say, varies from dog to dog.
And, if you can't feed raw, at least give them a pork rib a week or something. They have just as many teeth as a normal dog, but they are all squashed together because the nose is so short. So, they have a lot of teeth problems.
And, they are monsters when it comes to food. That, I found out the hard way by looking after them, I couldn't believe how intense they are around food and how much they can eat. When I fed Mol, I was fighting them off so Mol could somehow eat in peace. 
And, they are quite smart, they learn tricks very well when a treat is offered. 
And, they can swim very well. Watch their ears for infections because they don't get a lot of air down there to dry them out.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> I only have experience with two pugs, a black one and a fawn one. My friends dogs. But, going by those two and I don't know if this is true with all pugs or not, they do need exercise. Quite a bit of exercise, or else they are a royal pain in the arse. Stuff I've read has more or less said they don't need much exercise at all, but maybe it is like you say, varies from dog to dog.
> And, if you can't feed raw, at least give them a pork rib a week or something. They have just as many teeth as a normal dog, but they are all squashed together because the nose is so short. So, they have a lot of teeth problems.
> And, they are monsters when it comes to food. That, I found out the hard way by looking after them, I couldn't believe how intense they are around food and how much they can eat. When I fed Mol, I was fighting them off so Mol could somehow eat in peace.
> And, they are quite smart, they learn tricks very well when a treat is offered.
> And, they can swim very well. Watch their ears for infections because they don't get a lot of air down there to dry them out.


Man....I wish Brody liked the Water...it would be SOO easy to exercise him, cool him off, and just have fun with him!!LOL But as it is he HATES it!!LOL

And once again...I ADORE that photo!!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I was always under the impression that pugs were lazy lap dogs too. Boy, was I wrong. Ruby is 2.5 years old and still acts like a puppy. She is always ready to go! Sometimes I take her with me to visit friends in Toronto and spend the night there, and Ruby will get maybe 3-4 hours of sleep and she will still be super energetic and ready for anything. Even after 3 hour off leash park walks/ her running around, she is still busy when we get home. 

One thing I cant stress enough, be careful with hot/humid weather. It drives me nuts when I see someone with a pug or flat faced breed out in anything over 27 celsius (unless its for a bathroom break). Today I was driving back from a vet visit, it was 30 celsius, I saw some guy was walking his pug, the dog was panting like crazy I felt so bad. Pugs dont seem to know when they cant handle the heat, so sometimes you dont know.

They can also have food and environmental sensitivities, not to mention wrinkle cleaning maintenance. I think they are a pretty high up keep breed.

But I absolutley LOVE pugs. Ruby is my first pug and she is my heart dog. They really know how to read their owners too. Ruby is a velcro pug, she goes everywhere I go. 

They're stubborn, but smart. If they do something bad, you really cant stay mad at them for long. Your lucky your getting an older one and dont have to worry about house training, it took almost a year for Ruby to stop having accidents in the house lol.

Good luck with your new baby! I hope you put lots of pictures up!!

Oh, and they are notorious for not liking their nails trimmed. I used to get my friend to cut her nails and she would scream bloody murder before the clipper even touched her nail. Now that I do them she doesnt scream, but she protests A LOT. And ear cleaning can also be a huge pain. 

All in all though, I think a pug is worth the extra trouble, they are such sweet dogs.


----------



## Silver_wlf (May 24, 2012)

Okay good stuff!!! I was worried that we'd have to do two loops in the morning one with the Pug and a second with just the Dobermann. I was hoping they'd be happy walkers. My BFs growing up loved the pool - so I'm hoping this one is the same. Might take some convincing - not sure if he's a swimmer now. 

He's just 3 and he's from a kennel - so I'm anticipating some housetraining issues. I'm all set with the crate and Tux was a kennel dog as well - so I know what I'm getting into. (Took a solid 7 months before he was 100% - SO frustrating.) 

The breeder uses a Dremel to do their nails - I read that they're really hard (so are Tuxy's) but maybe I'll invest in a Dremel ... 

Everyone talks about them being little "people in fur suits". So I'm looking forward to being entertained. 

Can they get up and down off furniture okay? 

I am feeding raw - I just started 4 days ago. (I fed Volhard years ago and stopped because of the cost.) Tux has always got a variety of food and raw bones in addition to his kibble, so his stomach tolerated the change just fine. My BF asked last night if we were going to feed the pug raw too. I said "Yep".


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

You may have to do two walks.

The pug will have much shorter legs and less tolerance for heat. I have a feeling if you walk only to the pug's abilities your Doberman might need a little more. But I agree with MollyWoppy that you should assume he wants alot of exercise.

I have a small dog and a big dog and my small dog is older so of course she's not walking nearly as well as a young dog, but her walks with the Dobie were really for show - If he was walking at a brisk pace the little dog was running. If we walked at her pace, he was crawling. I liked it better walking them separately.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I think too, regarding heat, it depends on what the dog is use to, I think dog's down here are probably a lot more tolerant than most. Lola & Stinker can walk just fine up to about 95deg, of course they are watched like hell, but they handle it no problem. Not crazy long distance stuff, we are talking slowish 1/2 - 3/4 mile off leash walk. But, Lola & Mol run around after the ball in the culdesac for an hour before hand. Then, its a good 1/2 hour swim and off we go. 
But, you have to be extremely aware of their overheating signals, sitting down and not wanting to walk, tongue hanging sideways out of the mouth, tongue hanging out more than usual, eyes getting squinty, thats the time to pack it in.
Oh, one other thing, don't overfeed! They can pack on the beef so easily, they eat a lot less than you think they would. Most pugs are overweight.
Ol Stink goes in the pool with his lifejacket Abi, maybe Brodie might like it a bit better if he had one of those on. Stink will sort of sink if he doesn't have his on, but the water is so good for his joints and strength (he's 14) as well as exercising in hot weather.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't walk my dogs in the heat. they go on a treadmill and walk two miles per day......

when it's cool out, we walk two or so miles.....so yes, pugs need exercise....

he is also one of those dogs who loves to sleep, loves to cuddle, loves to eat (food control is very imporant, at least with mine).....loves to play and loves being the center of attention.

i never thought i'd have a pug but i can honestly say this pug owns me.

note teeth in pic.  whiter than white.


----------



## Silver_wlf (May 24, 2012)

What does a raw meal look like for pugs? I'm feeding CLQ to my dobie right now but I stocked up on necks/backs since they were dirt cheap today. Do you feed wings for chicken? Is there enough meat on necks/backs or will I have to add meat?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> I only have experience with two pugs, a black one and a fawn one. My friends dogs. But, going by those two and I don't know if this is true with all pugs or not, they do need exercise. Quite a bit of exercise, or else they are a royal pain in the arse. Stuff I've read has more or less said they don't need much exercise at all, but maybe it is like you say, varies from dog to dog.
> And, if you can't feed raw, at least give them a pork rib a week or something. They have just as many teeth as a normal dog, but they are all squashed together because the nose is so short. So, they have a lot of teeth problems.
> And, they are monsters when it comes to food. That, I found out the hard way by looking after them, I couldn't believe how intense they are around food and how much they can eat. When I fed Mol, I was fighting them off so Mol could somehow eat in peace.
> And, they are quite smart, they learn tricks very well when a treat is offered.
> And, they can swim very well. Watch their ears for infections because they don't get a lot of air down there to dry them out.



What an awesome picture!!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Silver_wlf said:


> What does a raw meal look like for pugs? I'm feeding CLQ to my dobie right now but I stocked up on necks/backs since they were dirt cheap today. Do you feed wings for chicken? Is there enough meat on necks/backs or will I have to add meat?


Mine can VERY easily be fed too much bone(that started at about 6 months into raw) so he gets a "bone in" meal about every 3rd day that consists of 2oz of his 8 oz being a bone in piece...either chicken back, turkey neck, lamb neck, etc. 
Brody is lucky and gets fed 8oz per day....HOWEVER he lives with 3 Border Collies(some times 4) and RUNS a TON!:wink: 
My parents Frenchies get a MAX of 6oz, and I believe thats about where Bubba is as well!:wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we started bubba on backs....he is a gulper.

against all advice, we ended up cutting everything up....i believe had we started him as a baby, he would not be so much of a gulper..but he is a food driven pug.

we also used belly bands during house training. they were awesome....we'd put a pad in between him and the belly band and if he had an accident, all we said was awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....but nothing loud or startling as he was a scared widdle boy.


----------



## Silver_wlf (May 24, 2012)

magicre said:


> we also used belly bands during house training. they were awesome....we'd put a pad in between him and the belly band and if he had an accident, all we said was awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....but nothing loud or startling as he was a scared widdle boy.


The breeder mentioned these if we had trouble with him marking in the house. I did look into them but hadn't bought one yet. I did read that they are quite sensitive - which I get - Tux is too. 

Thank you all so much!!!


----------

